# cash order



## potluva (May 17, 2005)

theres alot of info on ordering seeds available, but my deal is im going to order from dr. chronic and was wondering do i just send a list with my order on it with the cash to whatever there adress is? - this is a stupid question i know but i wasnt completely sure

also whats the best way to send cash through the mail- should i take measures to hide the bills from dirty mail theifs?

and my last question does it effected the stealthyness if you order a larger amount of seeds i was going to get like 4 packs?


----------



## MarPassion (May 17, 2005)

Hey

Best way to send cash is in an birthday card in an envelope, put the money inside the birthday card and tape the edges of the envelope.

Not sure how Dr. chronic send the seeds but you might get more packages. But they can send up to 80 seeds or so with one order I believe.


----------



## MarPassion (May 17, 2005)

Did you read Goldies article about anonymous credit cards?

You can buy them at gas stations as a gift card or something, then you can buy the seeds with your credit card, it's safer and faster I guess.


----------



## gqone333 (Mar 4, 2006)

if your sending cash or money order just send a piece of paper with your order #

dont send the names of the seeds you brough


----------



## MissMolly (Apr 7, 2006)

mail men feel up your envelopes ecspecially envelopes  from the usa  (because we are all wealthy over here...other countries still watch Dallas)..they can tell money from a letter ect..


----------

